# The Days in a Life of a Modern Day Cowgirl!



## ModernDayCowgirl (Jun 12, 2009)

*Friday, June 12, 2009* - Today I got a phone call from the people I purchase Romeo off of he will be here tomorrow; he was bought on June 11, 2009 from Karen Woods of Woodstock Quarter Horses. I bought him for $800, he is by Toris Gypsy (2001 AQHA Stallion) out of Doc Bar Splashed (2002 APHA Mare). I went down on the 11th to Knob Noster, MO to look at him – it was about a 2 hour trip all together. I fell in love with him instantly, his laid back personality and handsome good looks. I am hoping he turns out to be a good barrel horse/reining prospect as he has it in his bloodlines. Romeo has horses like Poco Buneo, Hollywood Jac 86, and Two Eyed Jack in his bloodline which is promising in itself. I am working on figuring out a registered name for him, I have a lot of work ahead – you should look for him at APHAs shows as a yearling in lunge line. I’m working on it, and we’ll get there.


----------

